# Purple control panel



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys, I have just purchased a 2000 autotrail chieftain and the purple control panel has completely worn away, I would like to replace it with a new one but without knowing the make or model, that's proving really hard, can anyone help pls, pic attached


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mostly AutoTrail have used electrics from this company for a good number of years: https://sargentltd.co.uk

I suggest you email Sargents a photograph and find out if they can identify it. They are renowned for being helpful.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks like it was manufactured by Plug In Systems. Perhaps the next step is to remove it and check for a model number?

If it is a Plug In Systems unit, which is what is stamped in the bezel, then this ex Plug In Systems guy may be able to help

http://www.expluginsteve.co.uk/hi-tech-and-cms-panel-advice

"Over time panels with brown/gold and black/gold fascias seemed to have faded. I have had replacements made that are available in the online shop. "


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

I really appreciate the suggestions, I'll jump on both and see where they lead. Thank you so much


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ray is more knowledgable than me on this. He'll be right.


----------

